# Loose lip? Wht's this mean?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if it means anything, curious to know if it does. My sister had a big grulla mare, Misty when we were kids that had the floppiest bottom lip ever. We liked to play with it kinda like when little kids do to their lips to make a motorboat sound...she had the patience of a saint


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Usually it's just a character trait of the horse--all horses, when totally relaxed and sleeping, will flop their lower lips like that. But it can be a sign of neurological deficiencies....not that I would necessarily worry, just keep an eye on it if it really is present all of the time.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

....I hear they sink ships....


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

lol BrewCrew!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Loose lips = relaxed horse.
Tight lips = tense horse.
Lips that quiver when grooming = you've hit an itchy spot.

One of our mares quivers her lips all the time. It's just a habit she developed


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Molly droops her lip when shes really relaxed, or dozing. Like so:


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

My horse does the loose hanging lip ALL the time. Of course he's the most relaxed, laid back guy ever. He's 4 and acts like he is 30 most of the time. Here are some pics of his hanging lip


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya most horses do that when ever there relax


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

it means nothing, the same way the forehead means nothing. Your mom's friend sounds a little out there.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> it means nothing, the same way the forehead means nothing. Your mom's friend sounds a little out there.


Not as out there as you might think. There old cowboy stories. They also say if a horse has a roman nose he will be stubborn, stupid, and un trainable. 

but we all know thats not true.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mm-hmm. And white feet are softer and prone to abscess....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> Not as out there as you might think. There old cowboy stories. They also say if a horse has a roman nose he will be stubborn, stupid, and un trainable.
> 
> but we all know thats not true.


You keep on reading your horoscopes and other such nonsense! 
For what it is worth, I am a Capricorn which means I am practical, and so I don't buy into all that BS.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz has a loose lip as well, he is a laid back guy though lol hard to get him not relaxing


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> You keep on reading your horoscopes and other such nonsense!
> For what it is worth, I am a Capricorn which means I am practical, and so I don't buy into all that BS.


I didnt say that I thought it was true. I was just trying to tell you that at one point that was a way of thinking.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Like everyone else my horse does it when he is relaxing and chilled. Nothing really bad about it.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Honestly it means nothing. 
I've got two horses here with saggy lower lips who are HOT horses. And two here with the tightest little lips you'll find who are the quietest of the bunch. So no - saggy does not mean "relaxed" and tight does not mean "hot". They are just lips. You're lips are different than mine and this means nothing.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry. I wouldn't trust that forehead thing. From your horse's expression, she looks like a nice horse.


----------

